#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  海軍司令畫馬　「雕蟲小技」而已

## 斯冰菊

2014年01月21日12:16

2014年是馬年，海軍司令部特別以一匹奔馳的馬，像徵「馬到成功」作為賀年卡。原本外界以為是隨便的一張賀年卡，後來才發現這匹馬是海軍司令陳永康上將親自所畫，許多軍官知道後，都大吃一驚說：「怎麼可能?」還特別從廢紙堆中找出來，好好珍藏。

軍人給外界的感觀向來是剛強、堅毅，很少有舞文弄墨的印象，但是陳永康除了是國軍的儒將外，甚至還自創水墨畫法，將泡了一、二天以上的普洱茶湯，在宣紙上描繪，然後再以水墨的濃淡，把馬的形體、肌理表現出來。陳永康說，很濃的普洱茶湯畫在宣紙上，可以展現出水墨的層次感，所以現在他在畫水墨畫時，都會用這招「雕蟲小技」。（王烱華／台北報導）

【蘋果連結】：http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtim...80%8C%E5%B7%B2

如果和本版關係不大，懇請版主獸協助移至適當之版面。感激無盡！

----------


## 狼王白牙

使用濃茶當作顏料，好創意。
海上的生活不比陸地方便，聯想到《基督山恩仇記》裡的神父，
在缺乏物資的情況下，用灰混合葡萄酒之後當作墨水使用。

相信軍校不教美術課，這作品已經算不錯了。

----------

